# Montreal Cigar Smokers Unite



## Ferrari5180 (Feb 6, 2010)

I anyone is from Montreal, and would like to meet other cigar smokers and have a good time, post here and make an introduction of yourself. It is increasingly difficult to find people from Montreal who smoke cigars, so I figured why not make a few friends here and there. Who knows, maybe we can even plan a herf in the near future.


----------

